
Ten Things You Didn't Know About Facebook - drm237
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/04/ten-things-you.html
======
juzmcmuz
Guy writes: "There is nothing I am aware of in Facebook's Terms of Service
stating it is illegal to tag people that aren't in the photo, video, or note."

Yeah, but I would find it damn annoying! I generally like Guy's take on things
but tagging other people to "get attention" would be one way for me to chuck
someone off my friend's list.

